# bottom dwelling suggestions



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

im not sure what type of bottom dwellers i should get for my 10g. i was thinking dwarf corydoras but they seem hard to find at any LFS. are there any suggestions for such a small tank? id like a schooling fish but anything thats entertaining to watch would be fine. the only other tankmate would be a dwarf gourami. and ideas?

as i havent had fish in a while i'm not sure what to get
thanks


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

Cories like to be in a school of at least 5, so even dwarf cories (IMPOSSIBLE to get around here!) would be quite a bit for your tank.
An otto would eat some of your algae and do fine solo.
Fairy shrimp are really cool and you could get quite a few (at least 10) and they are scavengers.
Horseface loach is an option if you can find one, again, they do best in schools though.
Kuhlii loach is small and active usually, likes some hiding places, they're great, you might keep a couple of those, they're brightly colored, too.
I'm sure there are many other options, maybe someone else will suggest a few moer.
I'd avoid a plecostomus, few stay small enough for a 10 gallon. 
Good luck to you!


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i used that stocking calculator and it said i could fit 5 bronze corys and a dwarf gourami in there comfortably so i think i'll just do that. 

im really excided because im gonna start cycling when i get home from work


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

maybe put 4 max in just to be safe but yest dwarf/pygmy coryadors should be fine


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

yeah i decided to do more of a biotype tank so im gonna get some black-line rasboras, a dwarf gourami and probably a couple amano shrimp


----------

